# anyone ever quit motocross and just ride mtn bikes



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been riding motox for a while, just getting to the point where im not riding to my potential because of the fear of getting hurt (family, job, etc..). Was thinking of stopping all together and just concentrating on mtn biking. Although i still race cars im wondering if i will miss that feeling of twisting the throttle compared to pedaling. I have mtn biked before and do find it fun and great exercise, im just a motorhead:madman:


----------



## yamaha249 (Dec 12, 2007)

Although I dont ride moto X, I do ride motorcycles in the woods and do an occasional off road race, I would NEVER give up riding motorcycles or bicycles. I have been riding motorcycles and Mt bikes since I was 12 years old. Every time I hurt myself on either one I go through a phase of questioning wether it is worth it to continue riding and pushing myself on the said sport and I soon come to the realization that I am already missing riding. DONT GIVE UP ON RIDING MOTORCYCLES, it is a great sport. I have slowed down over the years on DH bikes and Motorcycles, but they still are the #1 thing on my mind. So YES, YOU WILL MISS IT!!!


----------



## bakracer (Feb 17, 2013)

I was forced to quit due to too many injuries. I think about it every time I hear or see a bike. My family still rides, so I can do 1 or 2 races each season by borrowing a bike from my dad or brother. I'm extremely lucky that I have that option. I agree with ^^^. If I didn't have the option of just borrowing a bike, I'd have one just so I could ride when I get the urge. I haven't raced to my full potential in almost 10 years, but getting out and running a C class race once or twice a year still feels good. Plus some of my best friends I've ever had, I met through racing. Keep on riding, just might be time to be OK going out for Sunday ride more than full throttle every moto.


----------



## decade377 (Jul 6, 2013)

ajcjr said:


> I have been riding motox for a while, just getting to the point where im not riding to my potential because of the fear of getting hurt (family, job, etc..). Was thinking of stopping all together and just concentrating on mtn biking. Although i still race cars im wondering if i will miss that feeling of twisting the throttle compared to pedaling. I have mtn biked before and do find it fun and great exercise, im just a motorhead:madman:


Don't give up on the moto! Try some off road racing instead, a little less intense and more seat time. I love riding my MTB but my dez racing is my first love. 
What kind of car racing do you do?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've slowly transitioned from a full time moto guy (30 years of riding and racing dirt bikes) to, over the last 10 years, becoming a full time MTB guy. I still keep my KTM 300 because I can't stand the thought of not having a dirt bike but Im finding I ride it less and less. And when I do take it out I think more about getting hurt than I ever used to. So, yes, I've thought about giving it up. 

But then I took it out this last weekend for the first time in several months on a "perfect dirt" day and had a ball even if I did feel a bit more awkward and cautious than normal. 

Both are good, but if you're asking if the thrill and joy of moto-x can be replaced by mountain biking, I'd say, for the most part, yes.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I sold my CR250f to buy my MTB


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I gave up dirt bikes about several years ago & on occasions, I do miss it, but one killer ride on the MTB takes care of that feeling. On the positive side I ride my MTB almost everyday & I'm in better shape then I've been in for many years. I've got tons of mountain biking friends & best of all, most of my trails are within 30mins or closer for me to ride. I'm almost always back before noon to do family stuff. Where as dirt bike riding was also leave as dawn & return at dusk . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

ajcjr said:


> I have been riding motox for a while, just getting to the point where im not riding to my potential because of the fear of getting hurt (family, job, etc..). Was thinking of stopping all together and just concentrating on mtn biking. Although i still race cars im wondering if i will miss that feeling of twisting the throttle compared to pedaling. I have mtn biked before and do find it fun and great exercise, im just a motorhead:madman:


I never raced motox, but I had been racing car for about 10 years before I picked up biking again. The car racing was fun, but it was getting too much. Too much time and money. When is started car racing I had little money, but enough time to compensate. later it got to the point where I had little money and no time. So put that on the shelf for bit and started biking again. Not the same, but some how easier since I have more time and I am more flexible. Now there are not more bike 3 day race weekends away from home once a month and no weekend spending all day wrenching on the car.

Now it just a few hrs one day each weekend morning and 2 hrs mid week. Wrenching time is almost no nothing. Plus parts are 1/10 the price. But yet still my wife complains how much time it takes to ride.


----------



## Dirt Donkey (Dec 20, 2013)

I just recently got back into MTB riding about 6 months ago. This was after a 10 year hiatus from bikes during which time I rode dirt bikes both at the tracks and desert. I loved riding Mountain bikes many years ago but once the dirt bike got into the garage the MTB bike just hung there for years getting dusty. Eventually sold that bicycle off. 

Then about 6 months ago, I realized I just wasn't getting out to the track anymore and my desert friends had moved away and the MX bike wasn't getting any use. I figured I was getting out to the track only 3-4 times a year and it just wasn't worth it anymore, not to mention time is at a premium now with two kids. 

So I made the hard decision to sell the KX250F. I literally took the cash to the bike shop the day I sold it and put every dollar into a new mountain bike. Best decision I could have made. I live near tons of trails and it is so easy to slip out and get some trail time. Within the first month of having the bike I'd say I had more time on it than the last 5 years of riding motocross.

Not to say I don't' still love the idea of turning laps at the track, it was just a reality that this was going to be more bang for my buck at this stage of my life.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I grew up in motorsports and lived and breathed motorcycles for a while. More pavement than dirt but I did have dirt bikes. I kind of lost interest in motorized recreation as I got into more non motorized activities like cycling, hiking, climbing, paddling, etc. I also came to appreciate the natural world more and saw what a big footprint - on the land and on other people around dirt bikes, ATV, snowmobiles, and all their relatives have. Although I fully understand the allure of having a lot of horsepower at your command, I no longer have any desire to partake in motorized recreation.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Started riding dirt bikes at 12 years old. Had dirt bikes off and on through my mid 30's. Then my wife's sister who is a fitness freak turned my wife onto mountain biking around 10 years ago. That started it for me, as it was getting harder to find places to ride dirt bikes, and moto-x racing was getting expensive and time consuming once we had two kids. Been riding mt. bikes for about 10 years now and really don't miss the moto too much since the places to ride were dwindling anyhow. I might feel different if there were more open lands to go riding here in north Texas where I live, but mountain biking opened up a whole new hobby for me as I hardly realized it existed. Also many trails to choose from (relatively speaking), not to mention downhill, which my wife and I enjoy when we can get to the mountains of N.M or CO. I always wandered what would consume my time if I wasn't riding dirt bikes. Turns out I'm still playing in the dirt on two wheels which makes me happy!!


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

Sold my KTM 300 to buy my MTN bike.Never looked back.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

I rode dirt bikes for 10+ years. I got my first MTB as a training tool for the dirt bike. After a while I realized I was riding the MTB a lot more than the dirt bike. Then I lost my job and couldn't afford to ride the dirt bike but I could still ride MTB. Finally sold the dirt bike and never looked back.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I wasn't an MX guy but I did lots of Enduro and Harescramble races. Gave it up about two years ago. I've always mountain biked so I just kept in with that and sold the Moto bike and gear. Never been happier. I never realized how much money and time the moto bikes took up, leaves me with lots of time for mountain biking and riding with my boy.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I started riding dirt bikes at age 5 or 6 but always in the desert or in the woods. I never touched a track until age 39 or 40. At age 45, while riding in the woods, I broke my femur and tore every ligament in my knee. I recovered after sitting on the couch for (6) months and gaining 20 lbs. I rode for another couple years but never got back on the track. Then on a family vacation up in Mammoth Lakes (the same area I got hurt), I literally had an epiphany and realized I was just going through the motions and wasn't really having a lot of fun anymore. Two months later, I sold all the dirt bikes, my toy hauler and my truck!!

I had been mountain biking for 20+ years but riding dirt bikes had definitely been the priority for a while. I started riding MTB's religiously again to lose the 20 lbs I gained and now I'm beyond hooked again. Nearly every vacation revolves around the ability to mountain bike. There are times when I'm having to work real hard on a climb that I miss the throttle but that feeling is dwarfed 100X over by the places that I can get out to in the middle of the woods somewhere that moto's aren't allowed.


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

I sold my dirt bike years ago. Just for the reasons you stated. Job and family. However riding the mountain bike to me is much like riding my dirt bike. I am having a blast.


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

Have made the mistake of selling a moto years back only to get another.Still got a cr500 although i am 41 i like to push it too at the dunes but also know where i need to stop at.

Dont think i will get rid of it even if i only ride it here and there.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll say I'm in an MX hiatus for the past few years. Having two girls that are almost teenagers now the dirt bikes were just something that took too much of my time to really enjoy it: driving out to track on weekends, practice days during the week if I was lucky, and the maintenance. Had to let one hobby go (for now) and cycling is something I can do from my garage door, the occasional race day is not as demanding, helps me stay in a shape besides round, and keeping 3 bicycles going takes less time than I'd spend changing oil and cleaning the air filter on the thumper. 

Truth be told MTBs were my first passion but I sure miss the MX track every now and then.


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

KRob said:


> I've slowly transitioned from a full time moto guy (30 years of riding and racing dirt bikes) to, over the last 10 years, becoming a full time MTB guy. I still keep my KTM 300 because I can't stand the thought of not having a dirt bike but Im finding I ride it less and less. And when I do take it out I think more about getting hurt than I ever used to. So, yes, I've thought about giving it up.
> 
> But then I took it out this last weekend for the first time in several months on a "perfect dirt" day and had a ball even if I did feel a bit more awkward and cautious than normal.
> 
> Both are good, but if you're asking if the thrill and joy of moto-x can be replaced by mountain biking, I'd say, for the most part, yes.


I was much in the same boat.....
.......Then I saw the Imperial Dunes when I moved to California at the beginning of the year. So I haven't actually owned a dirtbike in about 17-18 years, and now keep finding myself searching CR 450s

Street bikes are my actual passion, I got back into peddle bikes to stay in shape at the motorcycle track. NOTHING compares to rolling 100mph, with a knee down within inches of your buddy. Its the most fun I can have with clothes on. However, it is a hell of a workout and I'm not a 23 year old military guy that could spend all day every session out on the track with no prep work.

Still I love anything with two wheel that is fast enough to do something stupid with, so its all good here.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Tripped1 said:


> I was much in the same boat.....
> .......Then I saw the Imperial Dunes when I moved to California at the beginning of the year. So I haven't actually owned a dirtbike in about 17-18 years, and now keep finding myself searching CR 450s
> 
> Street bikes are my actual passion, I got back into peddle bikes to stay in shape at the motorcycle track. NOTHING compares to rolling 100mph, with a knee down within inches of your buddy. Its the most fun I can have with clothes on. However, it is a hell of a workout and I'm not a 23 year old military guy that could spend all day every session out on the track with no prep work.
> ...


I know that feeling well  , and I'll have to say blasting thru the woods on fresh dirt after a nice rain, on ripper single track is just as good if not a better all around experience, in my opinion. To me going around in circles doing the same set of turns over and over, trying to inch out that last second is kind of a weird concept in retrospect. While getting a good workout, and becoming one with the flow of the trail, turning something so unpredictable into smoothness, and enjoying nature isn't weird :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yody said:


> I know that feeling well, and I'll have to say blasting thru the woods on fresh dirt after a nice rain, on ripper single track is just as good if not a better all around experience, in my opinion


When I was riding MX my riding buddies called me George, as in George of the Jungle

"Watch out for that treeeeeeee!" and all that.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry I edited my post George of the Jungle, I meant mtb v streetbikes. lol


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Issue of course being that now I'm looking at FS MTBs that are in the ballpark of a track bike.....

.....tires are cheaper at least.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Tripped1 said:


> Issue of course being that now I'm looking at FS MTBs that are in the ballpark of a track bike.....
> 
> .....tires are cheaper at least.


Word to that

And they devalue like a trackbike and look all beatup like one after a few seasons. Tires might be cheaper but they wear out pretty fast too...if you want the best grip


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I will be transitioning to bicycles again. Used to race mountain and road bikes back in the 90's. Stopped in '97, and took up moto in '99. Raced moto and hare scrambles for years. Ran some expert, but it finally just got too expensive to do, and keep enjoying it. Stopped racing and just became a "professional practice rider". 
Got hurt pretty bad in September (4 broken ribs, collapsed right lung, separated shoulder grade 3). Had to be helicoptered to the hospital where I spent 4 days in the trauma unit, chest tube and all.

Wife told me I need to stop. We have a now 17 month old, so I will be transitioning this year back to bicycling from motorcycling. 

It's a sad year. I love motocross. It has been the one thing I did that I truly was really good at, that came almost effortlessly to me. Unfortunately, starting riding MX at 19, I knew it would only be a hobby sport, but man, what a great thing to do. Other bad part, in June I just bought my new bike, 2013 KTM 450SXF. Sold my '04 KTM 450SX, so I will have to sell this new bike a the end of 2014.

I am hurting endurance and strength wise on the bicycle, but I have found my technical ability is still good. It's been fun riding with the old crew, and beating them downhills and on technical stuff. Unfortunatley, they blow me away as soon as I hit the uphills. I keep twisting the right twisty thing on the bike, but I never seem to go faster. Ah well. It will come back


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

Tripped1 said:


> I was much in the same boat.....
> .......Then I saw the Imperial Dunes when I moved to California at the beginning of the year. So I haven't actually owned a dirtbike in about 17-18 years, and now keep finding myself searching CR 450s


We got to glamis about 8 times a year and its hard to beat a bike out there for sure.Have a sand rail also but thats one of the reasons i keep my cr500 very hard to beat the big bore 2stroke in the dunes.best is the 500 motor in the 450 chasis


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

mmmmm two smoker, I miss them a lot.


...of course I don't miss the associated hospital bills


----------



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

ajcjr said:


> I have been riding motox for a while, just getting to the point where im not riding to my potential because of the fear of getting hurt (family, job, etc..). Was thinking of stopping all together and just concentrating on mtn biking. Although i still race cars im wondering if i will miss that feeling of twisting the throttle compared to pedaling. I have mtn biked before and do find it fun and great exercise, im just a motorhead:madman:


I've been through a similar thinking process before, although I was more of an offroad motorcyclist (Hare Scrambles etc) vs. Motocross. I sold all my motorcycles once after an injury and gave it up for about a year. Same issues - just too dangerous. Also, the time involvement, especially for racing was too much.

But, I found I really missed the motos. My son, who was about 12 at the time wrote me a proposal to get back into it. "Why fathers should ride dirtbikes with their sons" When my wife started encouraging me, I was sold.

I've found a happy medium that I love. I just explore on my dirtbike nowadays (KTM 400 with a tag) and find joy in a day of clearing tough woods sections. It's also a great sport as the kids get older. Not many things that a late teens want to do with their dads and offroad motorcycles will get them out there. 3 of my kids are young adults now and we've had some great adventure trips on the motos.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

back when I was young, riding motos was just something everyone did. Not so much Moto-x (I remember when Greeves was still competitive!), because that was a coastal thing; Midwesterners did enduro.

I got waylaid by the Trials thing in the 1970's, eventually graduating from a Yamaha TY250 to a Bul and then a Montesa. Still miss that Cota. In the 1970's I also built a few Honda thumpers, eventually building a series of XL-350 flattrackers that would eat BSA and Triumph singles (and clutches) for lunch. 

For recreation we rode pretty much anywhere we liked thinking that by the time anyone could do anything about we'd be gone. Of course, we ruined it for everyone that way; I started mountain biking in 1983 or 1984 because it was quiet and didn't bother anyone. The Trials thing made the transition: I could have fun for an hour just sessioning on a log.

I still have a TY250 and one of the XL-350's in a hillclimb frame, but niether has moved in 10 years. If I was riding moto, I'd be crippled up; riding bicycles keep me young.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

I used to race motocross and now just rides bikes on the road, MTB, fat. Sometimes I miss it, but it's nice to be able to ride right from my house, not drive 30-100 miles to a track, ride all day and then have to clean the bikes & do repairs when you get home. 

I don't miss the crashes, catching feet in ruts and twisting ankles or hard landings though.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Aaron Gwin did and it worked out alright for him


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

I've kind of gone the opposite - in a good way. At age 38 with a 10yo that fell in love with motorcycles from powered scooters, pocket bikes, etc, he decided he wanted a dirt bike. I hadn't ridden a "moto" since I was a kid, when we had quads. I picked him up a TTR110 and because I can't just turn him loose in the desert just yet, I picked up a TTR230 for myself. We have been having a blast over the past 6 months, his skills & confidence have gone way up and thankfully we have had no major injuries. I find that after 20+ years of mountain biking from XC to DH and back to XC over my life span, I have really good bike handling skills on the moto.

My 12yo wants no part of the dirt bike thing, he's all about mountain biking with dad. So, I am lucky to get to spend my weekends with my boys riding moto one day, and mountain biking the next. In fact, younger brother has also gotten the mountain biking bug so now the three of us going out and have a good time on the prime single track 5 minutes from home! I do find that riding the dirt bike has made me want to ride my mountain bike much more again, and that was an unexpected plus. I thought after twisting a throttle I was going to want no part of pedaling again!!

Of course here are some pics and yes both of those kids are on 29"ers!


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

I rode moto on and off for over 30 years, went for a MTB ride one day, and never went back to moto. 

Sold my YZ125, and CRF450 and bought a MTB about 2 years ago, dont even miss moto. MTB just fits better into my life/family, etc.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I rode dirt bikes a lot back in the day as a teenager. The land and trails we were allowed on kept getting more restrictive and soon there was no where left nearby to ride. So the natural progression became a focus on mountain bikes. Less injuries and better cardio but just as much fun


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Having ridden mx since I was 15 (and am now 39) I find I ride less and less on the mx track, and have not raced in 2 years. I race enduros and do a lot more trail riding now, and really like it. I have lost a lot of that competative edge, and am no longer willing to get hurt like before. I just like play riding and doing enduros for fun and fitness. I have been riding the MTB's since '99 and love it. So much less time consuming than riding moto! I can ride the MTB from my house to some great trails, but to ride moto I have to trailer to the next country (not a typo...I have to use my passport and cross an international border into the next country to ride!). Then you add up the hours driving, cleaning, maintaining plus costs moto gets really expensive. I love it, but the mtb is just as fun, if a little different and way cheaper and less time consuming.


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

I've also gone the opposite. I am in my mid 40's, but find myself riding MX more and more(3 days a week). I mean, I do love mountain biking and own bikes from almost all disciplines except dirt jumping, but riding mountain bike never gives me the same excitement and satisfaction as MX does. If I were riding desert, trail or woods, I would probably pick MTB, but for me MX can't be replaced with MTB.

I even switched from 450 to 250 2 stroke to keep my edge since I realized riding 450 makes me a little lazy. I put track only 90H on my 14' KTM 250SX in 6 month.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

butasan said:


> I even switched from 450 to 250 2 stroke to keep my edge since I realized riding 450 makes me a little lazy. I put track only 90H on my 14' KTM 250SX in 6 month.


I just put a 300 kit from Slavins racing on my 2011 KTM250XC....waiting on a new FMF Gnarly to come in (Cracked the old pipe) so have not ridden it as a 300 yet...cant wait!! 2 strokes are so much fun to ride!


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

I have an old yz125 that I ride when I have a little extra time and money. Mtbing is just so easy and less expensive to get out on the trail while moto takes up basically the whole day. I raced mx since I was a kid but just ride for fun these days. As much as I love biking, I just have to have the option to be able to take my dirt bike out. That's why I have an inexpensive 2-stroke that is fine sitting in the garage and may sit for a month or 2 at a time but when I want to I take it to the track because I just get that itch to ride. Even if I wanted to sell it, I probably wouldn't get more than $1500 for it and I'm not hurting enough for money to justify selling it. On top of that, the fact that I don't ride much means I don't have to replace parts too frequently. 
My opinion is, if you don't need the cash for it, just keep the Mx bike and spin a few laps when you feel like it. Nothing wrong with having multiple hobbies if you don't take the all or nothing approach.
Just wanted to share my baby


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for all the replies. Im still up in the air with moto. I still do race an SCCA car and will always race some sort of car, i can never give that up. Im thinking of moving on from moto, tracks are far away, mtn bike trails are all over the place by my house and yes you could get hurt in MBiking but i feel a little less than in MX. And that is one of my reasons of thinking of moving on, i do not want to and cant ride around and think about getting hurt.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Ya for sure that's the flip side of it. If you can't enjoy the ride, then it's honestly money wasted. I used to race quads and actually got pretty decent. I was at the local B level and about to the point to move up to the A class. If you know moto, you should have a pretty good idea of how sketchy quads are on Mx tracks. It honestly got to the point where I'm 4-5th pinned on the approach to some jump that was either land it perfect or it's going to hurt, and it's all I could think about. Winning races was fun but the actual races just weren't really fun anymore. My last race I won and it was probably my best race ever but it was also my last on a quad. I packed it up, found a buyer for my quad, bought a dirt bike, and found myself back to square 1 in the moto scene. I haven't ridden a quad since. The only regret I have is that I didn't start out on bikes. 
If it's something you just aren't into anymore, then it might be good to pack it up. It sounds like you already have another cool hobby and mtbing is a blast too. 
Here's my take on it man. Based on you hobbies, you can probably stand to park the bike for a while without hurting for the cash value of it. Change the oil, clean the air filter, drain the gas (basically have it ready to take out to the track on a moments notice but where it could be parked for a few months too), and just put it on the back burner. The only one that can truely decide whether or not you can walk away from it is you. So give yourself the opportunity to in order to see if you can, but if you decide you can't then at least you still have your bike there! Don't jump into anything too quickly.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I sold my KTM 300 XCW, and 250 XCFW last year because while my lower back has no issues with 4 hour long rides on a full rigid MTB, it won't take more than an hour on a MX track or hare scrambles course without causing me severe pain for the next 4 days. I'd love to say I miss it, but I find that I do not.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

ajcjr said:


> I have been riding motox for a while, just getting to the point where im not riding to my potential because of the fear of getting hurt (family, job, etc..). Was thinking of stopping all together and just concentrating on mtn biking. Although i still race cars im wondering if i will miss that feeling of twisting the throttle compared to pedaling. I have mtn biked before and do find it fun and great exercise, im just a motorhead:madman:


You're not alone. I quit motorcycle roadracing for mountain biking and I have at least 8 friends who have done the same.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

I, like others here, have stopped and started riding dirt bikes several times. But then, I stopped riding bicycles for a while and started again that now too. I'm a woods rider on the dirt bikes as I'm a XC rider on the mtn bikes. Too old and not willing to risk my neck with motocross or downhill, so I stay with the fitness side and just enjoy the day and the ride. Don't know how much longer I'll be on the motorcycles, but with the help of bicycle fitness, hopefully a little while yet.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in the "no more mx" camp. I get more enjoyment and self-fulfillment out of MTB. But I do want an adv bike, like a KLR or BMW.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

I too both both Moto and MTB, except I am not a MX guy. I stick to doing enduros and fun rides. I got into MTB about 7 years ago and a way to cross train. Now I am finding it is just as much fun with less the $$. I did end up buying a 2014 KTM 350XCF. Great bike. Not sure I will ever give up moto but I find I am MTB a whole lot more


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

blaklabl said:


> I've kind of gone the opposite - in a good way. At age 38 with a 10yo that fell in love with motorcycles from powered scooters, pocket bikes, etc, he decided he wanted a dirt bike. I hadn't ridden a "moto" since I was a kid, when we had quads. I picked him up a TTR110 and because I can't just turn him loose in the desert just yet, I picked up a TTR230 for myself. We have been having a blast over the past 6 months, his skills & confidence have gone way up and thankfully we have had no major injuries. I find that after 20+ years of mountain biking from XC to DH and back to XC over my life span, I have really good bike handling skills on the moto.
> 
> My 12yo wants no part of the dirt bike thing, he's all about mountain biking with dad. So, I am lucky to get to spend my weekends with my boys riding moto one day, and mountain biking the next. In fact, younger brother has also gotten the mountain biking bug so now the three of us going out and have a good time on the prime single track 5 minutes from home! I do find that riding the dirt bike has made me want to ride my mountain bike much more again, and that was an unexpected plus. I thought after twisting a throttle I was going to want no part of pedaling again!!
> 
> Of course here are some pics and yes both of those kids are on 29"ers!


Nice Job Dad!!
Glad You can afford this.
It will keep you together for life.
Enjoy.
G
Out.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

My story sounds like a mix of some others' in this thread.

In '09 after 10+ years away from MTB, I decided to buy another bike to supplement my MX riding. I was enjoying having MTB back as it's more social while riding and I found it easier to get out of the house to do. Well, 2 years later I crashed racing moto and got a concussion that I still am not sure I recovered from, and started to destroy the lower discs in my back. I decided I would not race anymore, and just ride for fun. After only two attempts to ride my MX bike 6 months apart ended with doctor visits again..I said F THIS, and sold the bike on the spot. It sucked, but my body was just falling apart and i'm only in my 30's..

I decided at the start of last year that I would give a shot at MTB racing, and started training more seriously..even bought a road bike with the money from selling my MX bike. I have been having a great time, have met some great people..And if weren't for my bad back holding me up here or there (now because of work instead of moto..) I would say I have never felt better.

Every time I watch MX or SX on tv I get the urge to ride again, and maybe if they get something going with injecting stem cells into degenerative discs I will be first in line! For now I am happy with MTB and Road riding/racing.

-Gabe



ajcjr said:


> I have been riding motox for a while, just getting to the point where im not riding to my potential because of the fear of getting hurt (family, job, etc..). Was thinking of stopping all together and just concentrating on mtn biking. Although i still race cars im wondering if i will miss that feeling of twisting the throttle compared to pedaling. I have mtn biked before and do find it fun and great exercise, im just a motorhead:madman:


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Exactly how we got started as a family. My 10 year old son wanted a dirt bike so I had to get one + the one for our older daughter and a quad for my wife. It was an AWESOME family activity; going on desert and mountain trip with numerous other work families. Besides getting hurt on the dirt bike, it was an easier decision to sell when the kids went off to college.



blaklabl said:


> I've kind of gone the opposite - in a good way. At age 38 with a 10yo that fell in love with motorcycles from powered scooters, pocket bikes, etc, he decided he wanted a dirt bike. I hadn't ridden a "moto" since I was a kid, when we had quads. I picked him up a TTR110 and because I can't just turn him loose in the desert just yet, I picked up a TTR230 for myself. We have been having a blast over the past 6 months, his skills & confidence have gone way up and thankfully we have had no major injuries. I find that after 20+ years of mountain biking from XC to DH and back to XC over my life span, I have really good bike handling skills on the moto.
> 
> My 12yo wants no part of the dirt bike thing, he's all about mountain biking with dad. So, I am lucky to get to spend my weekends with my boys riding moto one day, and mountain biking the next. In fact, younger brother has also gotten the mountain biking bug so now the three of us going out and have a good time on the prime single track 5 minutes from home! I do find that riding the dirt bike has made me want to ride my mountain bike much more again, and that was an unexpected plus. I thought after twisting a throttle I was going to want no part of pedaling again!!
> 
> Of course here are some pics and yes both of those kids are on 29"ers!


----------



## ktminthewoods (Nov 10, 2013)

Very common transition I think here. I too switched because of lack of money due to all the injuries I succumbed during my 3 year hare scramble racing stint. The main one being my amputated big toe after I smashed it too bad to be fixed, wearing mx boots (ouch!). I'm still paying these bills a year later and ironically I'm in the best shape of my life because I'm always on my mountain bike. I still have my 04 ktm 200 that I still ride on occasion but my confidence level on it has dwindled over the past year of not riding it much. I just don't have the heart to sell it because I know I will regret it and money is such a temporary thing, you get it, spend it and then what do you have. I have a couple mountain bikes but my favorite ironically is the most simple one, redline monocog 29er. I just love the challenge of pushing that tall gear.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

It's a shame some of us don't live closer. It would be fun to do an ex-moto trail ride and do some bench racing/story telling. Good to see some more moto guys transitioning to mtbing. I suppose you just can't pull some of us from the dirt. I'll live in the dirt until I'm burried in it


----------



## Fremenrider (Mar 22, 2013)

blaklabl said:


> I've kind of gone the opposite - in a good way. At age 38 with a 10yo that fell in love with motorcycles from powered scooters, pocket bikes, etc, he decided he wanted a dirt bike. I hadn't ridden a "moto" since I was a kid, when we had quads. I picked him up a TTR110 and because I can't just turn him loose in the desert just yet, I picked up a TTR230 for myself. We have been having a blast over the past 6 months, his skills & confidence have gone way up and thankfully we have had no major injuries. I find that after 20+ years of mountain biking from XC to DH and back to XC over my life span, I have really good bike handling skills on the moto.
> 
> My 12yo wants no part of the dirt bike thing, he's all about mountain biking with dad. So, I am lucky to get to spend my weekends with my boys riding moto one day, and mountain biking the next. In fact, younger brother has also gotten the mountain biking bug so now the three of us going out and have a good time on the prime single track 5 minutes from home! I do find that riding the dirt bike has made me want to ride my mountain bike much more again, and that was an unexpected plus. I thought after twisting a throttle I was going to want no part of pedaling again!!
> 
> Of course here are some pics and yes both of those kids are on 29"ers!


I'm in the same boat! After 20 years of mtn. biking, at 45, I bought a 2013 Yamaha TTR-230 & absolutely love woods riding! I just wish I could ride more singletrack trails with it. All the trails are always atv trails.


----------



## Kyle978 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm thankful I found this thread, this sums up my struggle the past year or so.

I'm 23 years old, and have been riding and racing dirt bikes since I was a little kid. At 16 I got to the A level and started racing some pro stuff all around the country. Since 2011, I've quit moto twice due to injuries but came back because it's the only thing I know and was the only thing that I felt fulfilled after doing. I owned a road bicycle for years and actually somewhat enjoyed riding that even though it was just training for MX.

About 6 months ago my friend who is a MTB guy convinced me to borrow one of his bikes (it was a heavier all-mountain FS) and I started riding the trails around my house a lot. I started really falling in love with the challenge of climbing and pushing myself to pedal farther than I thought I could, so 2 months ago I bought a Trek 29er hardtail. Since then I've put about 500 miles on it, and I haven't even thought about dirt bikes.

I am a mechanic for a SX/MX team currently and have complete financial backing if I was to want to ride and/or race (was given a bike with my name on the MSO, all my wear parts paid for, mod motors/suspension paid for) but have found myself not riding more than a handful of times the past couple years because all I can think about while I'm riding is getting hurt.

Since starting riding MTB, I've finally found something that gives me that feeling of being satisfied, and knowing I'm going to come home safe and intact has really been nice.

With all this said, I am making the decision to sell my last remaining bike and move on. I still really enjoy racing (as it's my career and what I'm around every day) but I think I'm finally going to be able to enjoy it without participating, and I'm thankful I'm doing it while I'm still in one piece (thanks to previous orthopedic surgeons)

Here's a pic from the last time I rode a few months ago, might be the last pic I have of me ever riding


And my 2012 CRF450R I'll be selling with less than 20 hours on it


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Interesting thread as it hits home with me. Here's a simple timeline of my events with both.

2001 - 15 years old - got a XR200 I learned to ride on
2002 - sold XR200 and got CR125R - rode MX and trails, but never raced
2004 - went to college, sold CR125R
2005 - bought BMX bike for college commuting
2005 - thought BMX was too small for Hill Country in Texas, so purchased a 26er HT
2005-2009 - Rode 26er HT on XC trails in Texas, moved to Colorado and rented DH bikes at Bike Parks a few times
2010-2011 - Fell away from MTB in pursuit of getting married, new career, new cars, saving for house
2012 - Bought a CR250R
2012 - BROKEN FEMUR and ANKLE ON DIRTBIKE w/ a 5 month old son
2012- SOLD DIRT BIKE
2013- Recovery from Femur injury and promotion at job
2014- Getting back into Mountain Biking on same 26er HT from 2005

IF I prove to myself that I will use my mountain bike a lot this year, riding regularly, safely and having fun, I will upgrade to a 29er FS bike in the fall. I'm getting excited about this.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Ive been on and off with mountain bikes since I was a kid, most recently in 2010-11, when I was riding a DH bike in the east TN mountains. I eventually sold that bike and started riding dual sport motorcycles for town/trail riding, and even going so far as to sell my old truck and use a KLR650 as my only transportation for the last year and a half. 

When I moved back to Texas last December to go to school, I bought a $50 garage sale mountain bike to get to class on. The night of my second day riding it around town, I was on Ebay and Pinkbike searching for used AM bikes so I could have something to take out to the DORBA trails. Ended up with a FR bike with 2.5" slicks for riding around town and campus. Way too much bike to comfortably take on all-day jaunts to the XC trails around here, but it's fun barreling down the 50+ stair sets and ledges around campus between classes. 

Sold the motorcycle about a month ago for a beater car, and once I get a rack, I will be hitting up every urban center I can find to session my FR bike. I've got no regrets to selling the motorcycle for a car to indulge the MTB insanity, and once I get a proper XC bike, I can actually go out on the trails without dying of exhaustion from pushing the pig around. Win, Win, Win.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

I got into mtb from mx in the early 90s. Started mtb racing (XC) in 1994, and sold my last bike, a 95 KX 250 in 1996. Kept following the pro side though, and to this day some of my closest friends are from mx, and it's really the only sport I follow closely as a spectator.

For the mx racers in this thread, try cyclocross racing. Despite the lack of jumps, it's the closest bicycle racing gets to mx in my opinion. It's (mostly) off road, multiple lap courses, wider than singletrack, and has back and forth racing.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

What team do you work for? SX/MX is also the only sport I really follow. I'm an old guy though, but i love to watch. If you want some mtn bike skills ride with Tomacs' old man some.



Kyle978 said:


> I'm thankful I found this thread, this sums up my struggle the past year or so.
> 
> I'm 23 years old, and have been riding and racing dirt bikes since I was a little kid. At 16 I got to the A level and started racing some pro stuff all around the country. Since 2011, I've quit moto twice due to injuries but came back because it's the only thing I know and was the only thing that I felt fulfilled after doing. I owned a road bicycle for years and actually somewhat enjoyed riding that even though it was just training for MX.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAL00O00 (Apr 18, 2014)

I quit after the accident............
MY buddy and i were riding and doing some jumps and went for a jump but the bike went too far ahead of him and when he landed, he landed with his hands down and his fingers went inside the sprocket and frame and just chopped em off. since they were chopped off and not sliced off they couldnt put em back on. since the muscle and skin got stretched. i mean dont get me wrong i still ride but not like i use to.


----------



## Obgod3 (Oct 21, 2011)

I do both, I have been MTB'ing on and off for 20 years, road riding all my life, dirt bikes one and off for all that time. I wouldn't give up either. I'm a little older, 50's and been hurt riding all of them, some pretty bad stuff also, I got me a knee replacement last year and just got back from three days in Utah dirt riding, and done a few MTB rides since. The two have similar skill sets and I love doing both. I'm not quiting either, just wish the MTB and Dirt Bike community would team up to save our trails, the bad guys are trying to shut all of us down. Anyway don't stop doing what you love.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Been MXing for years. It's always been my passion.

Been MTBing for 8 months and now prefer the MTB.

Kind of sucks because for the first time I could afford to sort of build my dream MX bike and did just that last year. I'd lose my butt if I sold it now. I am still MXing once a week but mostly prefer the MTB.

Less injuries, more accesable, less $, less time, more variety, etc... these are the draws towards MTBing for me.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

Suns_PSD said:


> Less injuries, more accesable, less $, less time, more variety, etc... these are the draws towards MTBing for me.


Yep my main reasons too. Also add fitness to that list


----------



## shortbus08 (Dec 9, 2013)

All the motox trail riding spots in my area are long gone, and the remaining spots are far away and so expensive for a day of riding. I sold all my dirtbikes/gear and only ride mtb's. I have been having loads of fun.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

I quit MX the day I was born...been riding mountain bikes ever since


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I quit mx long ago. We used to train by riding MTB, thi swas in the early 90's so mountain bikes weren't much more than road bikes with wide tires then. Back then you couldn't find any singletrack around here, at least nothing that was like it is now. However there were 12 MX tracks within a 3 hour drive. Now it is just the opposite. I would probably still do it on occasion, but my life insurance policy strictly forbids it, along with skydiving and other adrenaline filled hobbies. 

Occasionally I get a weird look when I rail a corner with my inside leg out, or hit a jump while seated then go upright just as the rear suspension rebounds. Old habits are hard to break. Minus the throttle, I ride my mtb like it is an MX, of course I can't really slide of on the seat in corners, but a dropper does help get the feeling a bit more.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I did the opposite and have all but given up the MTB for a KTM 300 xc-w.

I moved to the mountains a few years back and can ride 3+ times a week, from my garage. It only takes ~ 20 mins and I'm on top of the continental divide with seemingly endless trail options.

It's an expensive sport, but it's the constant maintenance that is a PITA for me, since I do most of it myself. 

But I gotta say, dirt biking is so rewarding. It's much more fun/addictive than I ever imagined... it's the crack of the bike world.


----------



## Storm Rider (Dec 18, 2010)

I did not read the whole thread. I have 30 years of expert MX racing and 30 years of MTB riding. I have accumulated countless broken bones from motocross, and nothing more than a hip pointer injury from MTB. In fact, I have only fallen on my MTB a couple of times in 30 years, which I attribute to my MX experience.

Having said that, I will say that I think MTB riding can potentially be just as risky as MX, because hitting the ground at low or high speed is the same impact, whether you fall off a MX or MTB bike. MX has an advantage in that the protective gear is much better compared to what an all-mountain rider wears. That is why park riders wear just about all of the same gear as MX riders.

We were recently riding the fine trails on Mammoth Mountain when my wife tipped over at slow speed in a hairpin turn and broke her hip. The top of her femur was broken in two right below the ball and somehow she got back on the bike and rode another couple miles on the gradual downhill trail until she got to an uphill where she had to dismount and wait for help.

She says she will not ride anymore, at least not on anything tougher than a bunny trail. She enjoys riding so I hope she will change her mind and get back on the horse.

As for myself, if I had to choose between the two, I would rather ride a dirt bike. After my last broken bone two years ago my wife has been very "unsupportive" of my MX riding, so to keep the peace I have only been riding my MTB. Someday I will finish my off road race car that I designed and built from scratch. With age comes a cage so they say, but I will always want to ride my MTB and MX bike.


----------



## shahana (Sep 3, 2014)

My husband used to ride a motorcycle before, but after getting into a serious accident which results to his leg fracture he quit using it. So after a year of treatment he can now walk normally. But he declined on riding a motorcycle instead he was now using a mountain bike. He's scared he might encounter another accident again if he insist to used his motorcycle. For him riding a bike is like hitting two birds in one stone, keeping him away from serious danger and of course exercise.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I raced MX for approx 12yrs. 2/3s of that was 125 expert during the good ol 2 stroke days(early 70s thru mid 80s). 

Then roadraced for 4 yrs during the late 80s. WERA national champ my first novice yr in 750 superbike(BSB). First expert yr I won 2 regional titles and finished 4th in the country. Sure was fun, but crazy expensive. 

Been racing mtbs for 12yrs now. State title a few yrs ago. 1.5yrs ago I crashed my track duty GSXR750 resulting in a broken neck(2 times), broken back(7 times), broke every rib on 1 side w most on the other, punctured lungs, knocked out by 6 front teeth, broekn eye socket, lacerated kidney and liver, etc. Been a looooong road to recovery since then. Almost there, altho I still have some issues from the crash. Will get back into mtb racing starting this winter with the Snake Creek Gap TT. Feels good to finally be getting strong again. Well, it actually feels good to have just survived. haha ..or worse, be paralyzed.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

There sounds like there are plenty of us with similar histories, as an earlier poster stated, it's too bad we don't live closer, it would be fun to get together for a MTB ride with a bunch of recovering and current MXers. 

FWIW, I love both, and at this time don't see giving up either, rather more emphasis on one or the other for a time.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

I raced motorcycles for 4 years (amateur level) in the regionals and nationals here in Canada. I've had them all; GSXR600s & 750s. CBR600RRs, R6, etc. $3000/weekend between entrance fees, fuel, tires, etc. I couldn't handle the costs anymore. Not to mention the injuries from crashes. Decided to quit sport bikes and ride trails, with a CRF 250X. Had lots of fun, it even evolved into racing a season of Supermoto... great times. 

I'm 34 now, and quit riding/racing motorcycles 4 years ago. At that point I hung up the leather suit for a mtb jersey and haven't looked back. Great exercise, enjoy nature and best of all I feel awesome! 

I'll always love motorcycles for the great memories, and great friends I met along the way. But those days are behind me


----------



## a a r o n (May 22, 2009)

This thread sums up the last few months of my life perfectly.

I started out when I was a kid on mini bikes, just goofing off on the farm. For a long time that was all I, and all my friends did. Dirtbikes, quads, you name it. Eventually after high school I started racing quads and won a couple championships at the GNCCs. I loved those days...

The cost of college and the expensive nature of the sport led me to [sadly] hang up racing when I was really doing well. I had a few dirtbikes too and sold everything but one dirtbike. I raced the bike off and on for fun and eventually graduated to full time practice track bum.

As the rest of you know....when life picks up and riding frequency takes a dive, weird things happen. I started to go to the track and get frustrated at the little mistakes I would make because I was only riding 2 or 3 times a month instead of 5 times a week. The racer in you just won't let you go any slower than you know you're capable of and before you know it, you're on the couch with two torn ACLs, rehabbing from one surgery and preparing for the next. (Thankfully it's not in addition to two broken legs or even worse like it probably should have been...):madman:

I'm off all things with wheels for the next 6 months or so and it's driving me nuts. When I get back I doubt if i'll ever ride moto again. I LOVE it.... and there is nothing that can replace the feeling of coming out of a corner and going double, double, triple on an SX layout.... but it's just not worth the pain I'm going through now.

I've always enjoyed MTB and will continue to do so as long as rehab goes as well as I hope. From here on out, it's likely pedal power for this guy. MTB is cheaper if done right, easier access, socially accepted in public places, and less of a time commitment....all great things....and no ****** f****** bottom end rebuilds.

Thanks all for the thread.... dug up some great memories for me.


----------



## a a r o n (May 22, 2009)

I'll always be a fan though!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I grew up riding MX from 8 years old. Here's some shots at age 30 in 1991'. Glamis sand dunes So. Cal. I gave it up a couple years later due to a bad crash. I then needed an outlet similar to MX so I got into stand up freestyle jet skiing. Which I did for 10 years but right in the middle of that I took up mtbing in 2000'. I'm 52 now and still crave MX but I know the consequences of a crash.  

The photo with two riders I'm on the right.

And yes the one photo has a real dune buggy in the background not a toy. Optical illusion.

I threw a couple photos of when I was 14 playing trials rider through the water.

And a 75' Yamaha MX 400 B the first mono shock production bike. My older brother bought it new and I later bought it from him. The bike with the yellow on the tank.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I gotz some pics.

125 expert in 1975, being in the hey days of MX. About half of the starting line. I'm middle right with the below pic'd helmet.

same race in 2nd. I was racing for a local mx shop. WFOracing. 


had a limited support deal with Honda in 76-77. Won 12 regional money-class races in a row once. Then the destroyed knee happened.. like many others. 

Leading the support class (125 expert in this case)in a 78 Trans AMA at Burnt Hickory moto park(Ga) for the first half of the race..before fadding back since I was outta shape at the time(didn't work so well with about 100* that day in the shade). During one of my "after knee surgery" comebacks. With varying degrees of success.


The start of the above TransAMA. I'm center #12 getting the hole shot. 


As I stated, I roadraced for 4 yrs. Won several titles. Here I am leading pro factory riders Scott Russell and Mike Smith. I was 2nd that day.

While in a 2 wheel drift, trying to keep the lead from Russell. To no avail of course.

Couple yrs ago here at a local road, called the Tail of the Dragon. I live next door to it.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Love these motorcycle pics, had to post a few of mine.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow there's some great stuff in here. If any of you are interested there's the "official" motorcycle thread you can also post in.

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/o-c-official-motorcycle-thread-882310.html


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll play... this is was my last ride on my 2009 HRC CBR600RR (called the "white bike" for any of your HRC followers) ordered directly from China. She was my baby... oh lord was she ever my baby. Sold it, and the guy who bought it 1 week later cart-wheeled it 100 yards and basically split it in two. That was a dark day lol.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I figured I would add to it. I spent ages 5-25 riding dirt bikes mainly endure/trail riding. At those times it was great fun and I had good people to ride with. Since then I have been riding mountain bikes only and I'm now 37. I recently started pondering getting a dirt bike again but some things bugged me. Those who I had rode with in the past have moved, become disabled, quit riding, and the ones who still ride have a dramatically greater skill set and the best bikes which would only ruin their day if a guy like me tried to get back in the game with them. I ride my MTB alone and actually prefer it that way. I choose my pace, when and where I go, and I am very comfy doing meaning I don't fear crashing too badly. Riding dirt bikes alone on the other hand does scare me. Much farther away from home, speeds triple that of the MTB, 180 pound heavier machine, etc. But I was still interested so I spotted a killer deal on Craigslist on newer YZ 250 2 stroke set up for trail riding. I thought at that price how could I turn it down. Went and looked it over, started it, rode it, and told the guy sorry no thanks. It felt so strange going from so sure I was going to buy it to so sure I didn't want it. The ride did it for me. Once I actually had that 230 lbs between my legs and unleashed the raw power I knew I had no business out in the woods all alone on that machine.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I got into motos a few years ago (dual sport/enduro). Progressed to the point that I more or less found the limits of the bike I had, and really came to the conclusion that I like mountain biking more, so I sold the moto. I might get back into it some day, but at this point I'm going to keep riding MTB as long as I can....hopefully another ten years at least (currently 46 years old).

I'm glad I took the time to learn to ride a motorcycle though. It's one of those things you need to know how to do if you want to call yourself a man...along with being able to drive a stick shift, handle a gun, etc.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

In my 50's and ride MX, trails, Supermoto, Mt bikes, and road bikes...been on 2 wheels all of my life and don't see that stopping soon....
>>> Knocks on Wood


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't have any place to ride anymore so mtb has taken the place of mx. Still a big fan. Go Eli....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

I grew up riding dirt bikes in the 80's. Raced some moto in the late 80's and early 90's. My brother made moto/supercross his job for a few years so, I was around that scene for quite a few years...fun times. I sold everything before I moved to the Bay Area...it's been Mtn Bikes ever since. Of course mtb costs almost as much as moto these days :madman:


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

I wanted to get a dirt bike and it was totally on my list. But after getting an Ebike I have no desire to get a motorcycle. I like em, it's just they are harder to deal with(loading/u loading/maintenance) and can't go everywhere. There's so many places I can take my ebike it's awesome.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Phantastic79 said:


> I wanted to get a dirt bike and it was totally on my list. But after getting an Ebike I have no desire to get a motorcycle. I like em, it's just they are harder to deal with(loading/u loading/maintenance) and can't go everywhere. There's so many places I can take my ebike it's awesome.


Depends on where you live (and your willingness to break the law and/or have a negative impact on our sport) I guess.

I was getting pretty interested in e-bikes, but they're only allowed on motorcycle trails at this point where I live, and that's not likely to change in the next couple of years, so....I'm buying a motorcycle again. Funny thing is, even buying it off the showroom floor, it costs less than an e-bike.

.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Started while in middle school to early high school, hurt me knees and my father took away two wheels and put me on a sand rail which I kept breaking doing jumps and stuff so eventually got my two wheels back, by early college was done with dirt bikes.

Mountain bikes showed up way later in life, ride and enjoy them but sometimes wonder how cool will it be to do trails on a dirt bike, the desire to get one comes back but is quickly put away by the reality of life.


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

Raced motocross 1982 through 2006 (with some sizable stints of inactivity here and there,) road raced AMA 600 Super Sport 1987-1991, ridden all two-wheeled things for 47 years (since age 5)

MTN biking is my "new" thing! I had a Ritchey Ascent 1985-2013, then a 2012 hardtail 29er, and then just two months ago a Fuel EX 27.5+

I gotta say, at 52 years old, an FS 27.5+ bike satisfies SO MANY of my cravings for exercise, adrenalin, adventure. Rode 14 miles with 2500 feet of climbing with my 29 year son yesterday....technical climbs, crazy rocky descents, fast switchback descents, some mud...we did it all.

I'll always love motocross and I'm grateful to have done so much of it, but these days a two hour trail ride on a modern MTB is what fuels my passion and balances my life.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Haven't ridden moto since I was 8 (30+ years ago). Was pretty well into it. My parents owned 30 acres and we had our own full on MX practice track. Hucked my little YZ50 off all the full size jumps till I busted the frame. Welded it back together and busted it again.

My dad shattered his knee into 15 pieces, and that was the end of it. Bikes got sold, track got bulldozed, and I got into BMX racing, then MTB and MTB racing. 

Short stint in high school riding my brother's CR125 on the remnants of our old track, but that was the last of it. 

Miss it some times, but honestly, a lot of the guys I know that stuck with moto for a lot of years are so battered and broken that I kinda feel lucky I switched to pedal bikes.

My nephews started racing MX a couple years ago, and it sparked an interest in me. I now watch every MX and SX race online, been to spectate MX at Washougal and SX at Anaheim and will be attending the SX in SLC in a couple weeks on my way down to a week of riding in Fruita and Moab. 

Love following moto, but content to ride/race MTB.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

I ride mx as well. Nothing fills that void. I'm typically at the track atleast once a week.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Got my new bike out for a ride this weekend. Logged it on Strava as an E-bike ride, because you know...if they're going to allow electric motor bikes, why not gas?

View attachment 1132260


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice!

I've put moto rides as ebike rides too. Once there's a power source beyond the human it's all the same.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Not even close.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

_CJ said:


> Got my new bike out for a ride this weekend. Logged it on Strava as an E-bike ride, because you know...if they're going to allow electric motor bikes, why not gas?
> 
> View attachment 1132260


:lol::lol: I'm going to break my own rules and quote your post in the post of the day thread in the OC.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I started riding dirt as a kid, then started desert racing/hare scrambles/enduros. I added in MTB in my early teens, then I kinda quit MTB in my 20's and focused on desert racing and MX. 
In my late 20's I almost died in an MX accident when another rider went offline on a long uphill double and we collided mid-air. I spent a week in the hospital, and then got a blood clot in my leg dislodge and end up with pieces in both lungs (pulmonary emboli). I sold the MX bike and got back into the trail running I did in high school. Seeing bikes on the trails got me thinking about wheels and MTB, so I started riding a little again..
I got a street bike for cheap transportation, which turned into sport touring bikes and 1000 mile rides and a few years later I was touring in CO and had to choose between the hood of an oncoming car drifting wide in my lane, or the guardrail. I chose the guardrail, and another 3 days in the hospital. The bike was totaled, and another purchase would probable be an S-1 situation.

I stick to MTB now, but even that veered dangerously close to "I wanna race DH/Enduro" a few years ago. I sold the 150mm bike and bought an XC bike and enjoy the physical effort and beautiful solitude of long rides over adrenaline.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Started doing moto at 6 years old on a Honda Z50 in 1981. Rode dirt only up till my 20's, then sold off everything when I was 25 and went back to school. Bought my first MTB while in college in 2001, rode till 2005 and quit mountain biking. Got busy with life and work, started smoking again (yeah, I know :madman finished up school and once I was established in my career I had moto fever again, but no dirt to ride locally. So I did the next best thing and bought a supermoto. Did that for quite a few years, quit smoking again in 2012, bought a new MTB in 2014 and have been riding moto and pedal bikes ever since. I even did the one thing I SWORE I would never do, I own a road bike.  I really wish I had been more concerned about my health when I rode dirt on the motos, as cardio really held me back at times. I know now when I'm out on the sumo, even in 90+ degree temps in full leathers, I can ride for hours and feel great. Used to really take it out of me big time.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I've heard rumblings online that quitting MX for DH might've worked for some guy named Aaron Wing or something.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Grew up riding in the SoCal deserts starting at age 5 and had dirt bikes until football & baseball consumed my life as a teenager. Bought bikes and/or quads for the whole family in the early 2000's but sold them as the kids left for college and my wife was done riding her quad. I had been riding mountain bikes since the 80's and have always had at least one bike so after I sold the dirt bikes, the MTB passion was ignited and it's been out of control ever since. 

I never actually raced dirt bikes but we rode most of the tracks down here in SoCal at one time or another. Of course, we'd go to the SX races in Anaheim and San Diego plus the MX race at Glen Helen to stoke the passion. Never got too excited about road racing but my wife's cousin is married to Kenny Roberts Jr.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

K2rider, were you a frequent rider at Palm Avenue? One of my old ride spots around San Diego back in the day.


----------



## BobbyLight350z (Feb 1, 2016)

Im doing the reverse of many in this thread. I follow professional moto like most people follow their nfl team or whatever. I had a hip replacement 2 years ago and have been riding mtb since. Now I am about to get myself a new yz250f and try my hand at the D class. I have not had a dirt bike since I was a young teen so at age 22 I am going to get into it. My stepdad just got himself a 450 so were just going to have some fun, not trying to qualify for lorettas.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

BobbyLight350z said:


> Im doing the reverse of many in this thread. I follow professional moto like most people follow their nfl team or whatever. I had a hip replacement 2 years ago and have been riding mtb since. Now I am about to get myself a new yz250f and try my hand at the D class. I have not had a dirt bike since I was a young teen so at age 22 I am going to get into it. My stepdad just got himself a 450 so were just going to have some fun, not trying to qualify for lorettas.


Good luck. It's a great sport but like anything else, you have to put time in saddle to get better.
On the plus side, a new 250f is probably cheaper than a high-end mt bike, how sad is that?


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

BobbyLight350z said:


> I had a hip replacement 2 years ago and have been riding mtb since. Now I am about to get myself a new yz250f and try my hand at the D class. I have not had a dirt bike since I was a young teen so at age 22 I am going to get into it.


You had a hip replaced at 20?

I had a THR at 55 and am fine now at 59.
I'm getting back into MX, after a long hiatus. 
Got hit by a car at 19. Didn't have the money in my 20's.
Had kids in my 30's and 40's and wasn't in a MX friendly area.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Born and raised on motos. Had been riding mountain bikes and motos for several years together. The injuries are having kiddos is what got me to switch over to mountain biking entirely. I've really been missing the twisted throttle lately and out of nowhere started eyeballing moto trials bikes after the locals trials group surrounded my buddy and I post ride at City Park.

That big fat tire on the back looked dang fun!


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

trailbrain said:


> Born and raised on motos. Had been riding mountain bikes and motos for several years together. The injuries are having kiddos is what got me to switch over to mountain biking entirely. I've really been missing the twisted throttle lately and out of nowhere started eyeballing moto trials bikes after the locals trials group surrounded my buddy and I post ride at City Park.
> 
> That big fat tire on the back looked dang fun!


I have a couple of long time mtb friends that have really gotten into moto trials the past few years. Eventually, they got me to come along and try one, and it was a lot of fun. At the novice level, the courses are challenging enough to be difficult to do without dabbing, but not so much to be dangerous. Speeds are low and the bikes are so light they feel sort of like a MTB. I even wear an open face MTB helmet and see others doing the same. To me the lower speeds and light weight make it seem very similar to MTB riding.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

This is part of what is so enticing about moto trials!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Also part of what's so appealing about the new breed of small trail bikes.....Xtrainer, Freeride, etc.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

_CJ said:


> Also part of what's so appealing about the new breed of small trail bikes.....Xtrainer, Freeride, etc.


Now you've got me all curious. I wonder if the wifey would notice a bike with a motor on it in the garage amongst the quiver.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

trailbrain said:


> Now you've got me all curious. I wonder if the wifey would notice a bike with a motor on it in the garage amongst the quiver.


Nothing a towel wouldn't cover.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

trailbrain said:


> Now you've got me all curious. I wonder if the wifey would notice a bike with a motor on it in the garage amongst the quiver.


Mine didn't seem to care. She just wanted to be sure my life insurance was up to date.

:lol:


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I used to road race motorcycles. I got into the fitness aspect to improve my racing performance (starting with running, to triathlon, and eventually MTB). 

I don't miss riding per se, but I miss road racing. Open track days and practice are fun, but the sensation of riding at your 100% while leaned up against someone else in a corner, or trying to pick an alternative line to set up a pass is a rush. But I get a lot of that sensation from the MTB, so that replaces the parts I miss the most.

What I don't miss, is the cost, and the drama. Motorcycle racing was so full of drama that it would totally kill the buzz of a good weekend when someone pulls a stupid move.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

old threat redux:

Anyone else sell dirtbike and buy an ebike to replace?

Im at that spot where I just dont have the moto-vation to load up the bike and gear and drive to moto spot when i can pedal from my house or just toss bike in truck and ride after work.

plus everyone I know who used to ride dirtbikes is riding mtb now.

was thinking to sell dirtbike and buy ebike, id still keep a pedal bike for sure as I like to pedal, go figure.

Wondering if others have made this move and how they feel about saying good bye to dirt bikes?

the weird thing is.. its so hard to mentally process not having a dirtbike even if I'm not riding much anymore.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a problem and can't seem to give anything up. But as I see all of you are saying, I'm happy to give up motor time for mtb time.

I still have a '95 KX250 that I get out on for one or two races a year, and a couple practices leading up to those races to get the high-impact muscles back a little bit. A lot of what keeps me involved in that is that my father absolutely loves MX and still does this one race a year despite being 69 years old! The race is a vintage mx race at Unadilla. So, no crazy make-or-break triples that you have to clear, etc. It's a natural terrain track for the most part, and people out racing older bikes just to have fun. For any of you that consider leaving mx due to breaking bones, you could look into vintage racing at more natural-terrain tracks. It's also cool seeing old Maicos and Montessas and 80's Japanese bikes racing. But as far as mx or mtb, I have the mx bike ready to go all winter with an indoor heated stadium track 1 hour away, but never went. I always choose mtb even in the winter.

I thought a trail bike would be cool, so got a used DRZ. Took it out a few times but I don't think it's as fun as mtb. I only ride that once a year too.

My old '01 ZX9 crotchrocket is great for the one time a year I do a trackday at PITT Race or Pocono or something, but I don't ride it otherwise because of too much traffic or rain here in Pittsburgh. And, at a trackday, it's summer so you bake in your leathers on the asphalt most of the day and only ride about 90 minutes through the 9 hour day.

My motor bikes are all old enough that they don't cost anything to keep, so I keep them, but would give them up easily for mtbg. Mtb is so much easier to find good friends doing it and also, you can easily get out for 2 or 3 hours on a mtb vs killing an entire day to do the other hobbies.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a '95 KX250 back in 1995. That was a great bike, I wish I'd kept it. Good power, stock suspension was so much better than the Honda's I'd had previously. Put stiffer fork springs in and that was it.


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

Wheelspeed said:


> I have a problem and can't seem to give anything up. But as I see all of you are saying, I'm happy to give up motor time for mtb time.
> 
> I still have a '95 KX250 that I get out on for one or two races a year, and a couple practices leading up to those races to get the high-impact muscles back a little bit. A lot of what keeps me involved in that is that my father absolutely loves MX and still does this one race a year despite being 69 years old! The race is a vintage mx race at Unadilla. So, no crazy make-or-break triples that you have to clear, etc. It's a natural terrain track for the most part, and people out racing older bikes just to have fun. For any of you that consider leaving mx due to breaking bones, you could look into vintage racing at more natural-terrain tracks. It's also cool seeing old Maicos and Montessas and 80's Japanese bikes racing. But as far as mx or mtb, I have the mx bike ready to go all winter with an indoor heated stadium track 1 hour away, but never went. I always choose mtb even in the winter.
> 
> ...


Who do you ride with, i ditched the MX bike and have been doing some track days on road courses, i love it coming from a car racing background. I still enjoy mtn biking and it keeps me in shape.


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

seamarsh said:


> old threat redux:
> 
> Anyone else sell dirtbike and buy an ebike to replace?
> 
> ...


never thought of that, for me i go to track days with a GSXR600, i usually do one a month but its a two day event. Drive there is 2-3 hours but the gang is cool and riding a motorcycle on LI sucks so i dont have a street bike. I get the hassle of loading everything up, that is why i have up racing cars, all the stuff for being at the track for 2-3 days for not a lot of seat time ( i did drag racing and road racing). IM just not completely sold on the e bikes yet. Would also like to see them out for a year or so to understand which brands are better than others.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

ajcjr said:


> Who do you ride with, i ditched the MX bike and have been doing some track days on road courses, i love it coming from a car racing background. I still enjoy mtn biking and it keeps me in shape.


Hey, separate thread but i always wished mtbr would show the user regions under their avatar or something. Anyway, I don't know ppl to ride with, so I just go to PITT Race or home to Allentown area to Pocono. Would be happy to look you up if you're in this area. Ha ha, I even put my Mazda 3 with all-season tires on Track Cross at PITT Race a few times and had a great time. No matter what, always good to get on a track. Message me if you you're from around here and interested in checking it out.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

seamarsh said:


> old threat redux:
> 
> Anyone else sell dirtbike and buy an ebike to replace?
> 
> ...


hmmmm, if anything I've gotten more into moto. I just don't relate with the rad-bro fashion show going on in MTB these days. Moto guys seem to be closer to my age, and less concerned with how cool they look in the parking lot.

I have a plated bike, and trails close to my house, so I don't always have to haul the bike someplace to ride it, but when I do, it's no big deal. Trailer hitch carrier and a couple of ratchet straps, and I'm good to go. It's a small lightweight bikes, so not much different than a lot of MTB people who don't live near trails.

I still ride my mountain bike a couple days a week, but it's mostly based in fitness now. If I want to go fast and ride rough stuff, it's on the moto.

e-bikes are still a maybe for me. In my area, they're not legal to ride anywhere except where motos are legal, so might as well ride a moto. Even if they do gain more access, I don't know that I can justify the cost for something with such limited range, but a "tweener" e-bike (DH bike with a motor) might be kind of cool.


----------



## wasabot (Feb 3, 2019)

seamarsh said:


> old threat redux:
> 
> Anyone else sell dirtbike and buy an ebike to replace?
> 
> ...


My Beta 300RR is getting neglected in the garage. I was racing hare scrambles and sneaking up on the 16-18 mph average over a 10 mile lap. Now, I'm debating whether or not to sell it after getting the Fezzari Wire Peak Pro.

I put some no-compromise knobbies on the Fezzari, learned how to set up FOX suspension and the more I ride it, the more I'm thinking, "this is my adrenaline fix for the foreseeable future". Depending on your location, you can ride tons more places, see more cool scenery and get the heart pounding every ride.

I originally got a light, carbon FS pedal MTB to develop cardio and leg strength for racing. Now I'm trying to figure out if I a 2 stroke fix at all. What a great problem to have!!! Good luck with your choice, I don't see a wrong one here.


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

Started motorcycles at about 10 years old, started racing Enduros at 18 when I could afford to pay for it. Over the next 25-30 years, continued racing Enduros, Hare scrambles, a little Moto and trials now and then.

In 1987 took to mtb for training and fun and as fun increased, mtb bike costs increased.
Stopped racing motorcycles in 91 or 92. (lack of local riding areas )
Since then MTB took up all my time up to the week before Christmas 2018.

Unfortunately MTB have hurt me far worse than racing motorcycles, of the over 20 broken bones I have, three of them that were from MTB required surgery and spare parts to fix. ( And there were plenty of broken bones from motorcycles including broken back, but none that needed surgery)

The week before Christmas 2018, I was out for a MTB ride and knew that my tires ( tubeless) were a little low on air, one small jump later and the front "burped"(deflated) on landing, I hit the ground left shoulder first.
Broke that collarbone in 4 places( third time for that side) 4 ribs and left scapula ( for second time, first time being an RM 125 crash in 1978).

Decided in ER to hang up the MTB thing and find something else for fun.
* When I stopped racing motorcycles, I knew I would miss it and still do, still going to Super cross ( Daytona next weekend!) and Moto Cross racing ( Jacksonville National in June!) and missing MTB just as much.

I'll be out hiking local trails Sat and taking pics of my regular MTB crew as they ride.

Sample of local Alafia River State park trails.





PS: @ 60 it seems I suck at crashing and my 2016 Trek 9.8 Carbon Remedy 29er will be for sale soon.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

Redriderpro said:


> Started motorcycles at about 10 years old, started racing Enduros at 18 when I could afford to pay for it. Over the next 25-30 years, continued racing Enduros, Hare scrambles, a little Moto and trials now and then.
> 
> In 1987 took to mtb for training and fun and as fun increased, mtb bike costs increased.
> Stopped racing motorcycles in 91 or 92. (lack of local riding areas )
> ...


Are you saying you quit riding completely? No MTB MX or road biking?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Redriderpro said:


> Started motorcycles at about 10 years old, started racing Enduros at 18 when I could afford to pay for it. Over the next 25-30 years, continued racing Enduros, Hare scrambles, a little Moto and trials now and then.
> 
> In 1987 took to mtb for training and fun and as fun increased, mtb bike costs increased.
> Stopped racing motorcycles in 91 or 92. (lack of local riding areas )
> ...


Try some gravel riding, i bought a salsa cutthroat last year and love it. A lot less risk for injury as i've had my share too.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

After fracturing some vertebra and ribs, and after breaking my arm, fingers, (not all the same wrecks, lol) etc...I decided to eliminate the 'engine' part of my off-road riding about 15 years ago.

About 8 years ago I broke my elbow in a bicycle crash so perhaps it is 'safer' but not safe, hahaha. When I got home from the ER, my wife asked me with complete innocence, "Did you ever think that you may not be good at this riding thing?" LOL!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mrclortho said:


> After fracturing some vertebra and ribs, and after breaking my arm, fingers, (not all the same wrecks, lol) etc...I decided to eliminate the 'engine' part of my off-road riding about 15 years ago.
> 
> About 8 years ago I broke my elbow in a bicycle crash so perhaps it is 'safer' but not safe, hahaha. When I got home from the ER, my wife asked me with complete innocence, "Did you ever think that you may not be good at this riding thing?" LOL!!


I'm picturing your facial expression looking somewhat like the puppy in your avatar when your wife said that to you.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm picturing your facial expression looking somewhat like the puppy in your avatar when your wife said that to you.


LOL!!! I think you are right!


----------

